# Benefits of pulling weeds!



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am the first in line to vote that all weeds should just go grow somewhere else... but....Look what came to visit me while I was weeding tonight! She just might get me out gardening more. I usually see her sneaking around the outside edge of our property when I am out there...but she tended to disappear quicky!

She was very skittish, but I just sat there and kitty-talked her. But within 10 minutes, I was permitted to pet her, then rub her chin, then a tummy rub. So...obviously someone's cat. She wasn't that hungry as I gave her some of Tela's food and she only ate a few bites...refused to eat any treats and wasn't thirsty. But boy did she love playing with one of the golf balls my neighbours donate to my backyard....and a string....but especially the red laser dot. I left a couple times to come in the house....and she was still searching the grass for that dot! She also jumped onto the picnic table to sniff my gloves when I came in for the camera.

I really hope her humans take care of her. We have many coyotes come through our yards...day and night. And..she was extremely skittish around my black running shoes. She actually cowered when I walked towards her in them. But when I changed into my flip flops...no problems. If I find out someone is kicking this beauty....


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omigosh, that is too beautiful of a kitty to be let out walking outdoors for sure! Some animal or human can easily snatch her up! That concern you have about your black running shoes doesn't sound good, either. I'm hoping you find out more about her now, it's got me interested too!

I'm glad she's got you out pulling weeds! Lol, great added benefit for sure!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Carrie she's Absolutely Gorgeous!! Those eye markings are Stunning!
How did her ribs feel under her fur?
I hope at least she's spayed...
She could make a good case for catnapping! 
(But you never heard it here!)
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She is gorgeous...and distracted me very well from the weeds!
I could feel her ribs under her fur....but I wouldn't say she was starving. 
With her long fur, someone must be grooming her.
I'd hope she is fixed too....I was so tempted to nap that cat...
But if she is someone's kitty, I can't do that....unless I find out they are abusing her!
I can't believe they let her run loose like this!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! That is one beautiful cat!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She has such stunning blue eyes...and an amazingly fluffy tail. 
Her owners should be thanking all lucky stars I am resisting temptation because Luna is arriving on June 8. This little beauty would be so tempting....so very very tempting....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
It's time to start playing detective!!
Start snooping around your neighborhood and see what you can find out!!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a beautiful cat and she sure felt comfortable with you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
You have been looking for a Special Love Kitty...
I wonder...??!!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I shall have to scout around to see if she belongs to anyone.....she might be well-loved for all I know...and some meanie in the neighbourhood sees her wandering around and gives her a boot or two. She took right to me...but cats usually do.....the difference is, I took right to her! Time to hunt down her owner.....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, It'll be interesting to see what you can find out!
Super Sleuth on the job!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

She's stunning!

Must be beautiful cat day around here. Tonight I looked out the window and saw Blacky having a stare down with a BEAUTIFUL long haired blue point. It could eat Blacky, it must be 15 pounds.

Essentially looked just like this, but its eyes appeared to be light aqua blue (not as common coloring as the shade pictured here):









It meowed a little at me and sniffed my hand but was super skittish. Its front legs were dirty though... so I went in and got some kibble. It wouldn't eat it. I'm hoping that, coupled with the fact that besides the dirt it didn't look uncared for means it's just... out and about. Which is weird, as I've never seen it before. I'll be keeping an eye out for it or its missing posters.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW. That is one spectacular cat! Looking at the thumbnail, I thought it was a fox at first! Then I saw the eyes and thought it was a raccoon with white fluffy fur...I've never seen markings like that on a kitty before. 

I'm really curious to see how things turn out here...tummy rubs! I'm sort of wondering the same thing 10cats is wondering!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Carrie, ! OMG, what a gorgeous cat! Really hoping she is being treated ok, but who would let that beauty wander with coyotes about??? 

Carmel, I am wondering if you saw a ragdoll?? They are pointed with blue eyes and tend to weigh 13-20 pounds? If so, they are not meant to be outdoor kitties, their sweet and trusting temperament can get them eaten quickly! Wondering if it is lost. Poor baby...

Geez, we never see any cats here. No strays, I guess the fox, FisherCats, and coyotes eat them


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

MM, that pretty kitty looks well groomed and certainly well fed. Most certainly someone's furbaby. Keep an eye out for "lost" posters and maybe look for local ads, but frankly my gut tells me he is just out fro a stroll and knows perfectly well where home is. Some people just like to let their cats outside and they truly don't think of the dangers. Not excusing it, but some people just don't think it through well.

Speechie we never see strays around here either. The one occasion a stray needed me did not turn out well for the stray and I still weep over that 20 years later.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

BTW, speaking of pulling weeds. Each year we have mulch blown in (yes, blown in) - 45 cubic yards worth - that's 2 dump trucks. Every year we cover thousands and thousands of sweet gum ball seeds with a nice warm blanket of shredded mulch and each year we have thousands and thousands of seedlings pop up. :dis Every year I get out the RoundUp by the gallon and each year I spray and spray and spray those seedlings. There are just too many to pull.

This year, the day after the mulch went in, I sprinkled a huge bucket of Preen all over the area and so far no seedlings. Fingers crossed this worked!! :yellbounce


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Haven't seen my sweetheart wandering around this morning yet. 

We have horsetail weeds and those things are impossible to get rid of! My genius husband sprayed them with roundup or some other weed killer one year...but also sprayed all my plants. Had to replant all my rhodos and azaleas and rosebushes. He isn't allowed chemicals near my plants anymore....I bought him a pair of gardening gloves....they still don't have a speck of dirt on them.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Speechie said:


> Carmel, I am wondering if you saw a ragdoll?? They are pointed with blue eyes and tend to weigh 13-20 pounds? If so, they are not meant to be outdoor kitties, their sweet and trusting temperament can get them eaten quickly! Wondering if it is lost. Poor baby...
> 
> Geez, we never see any cats here. No strays, I guess the fox, FisherCats, and coyotes eat them


The thought did cross my mind. It does look just like one, and blue as a coat coloring is rarer in the general population. I also live in an area with a lot of rich immigrants that would more likely own purebreds. :lol:

I just hope it found its way home. What worries me is that its front legs were sort of muddy, and I can't see people allowing a cat like that intentionally outdoors.

We don't really have strays here either... besides Blacky, Jasper, three other black cats, one Persian-type (only saw it once), two orange cats (they were owned by someone across the road), and two black and whites that were hanging out together... that lists every cat I can remember seeing in my neighbourhood my entire life.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

she could be a purebred (ragdoll?) so she's most likely someones cat...

if she isnt I WOULD BE GLAD TO NAP HER ANYTIME <3 <3 <3 

before the neighborhood children Catnap her


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! Those kitties are gorgeous! also hope you find her parents and they'd better be taking good care of her! no collar on an outdoor cat, tho? that's not a good sign if she really does belong to someone. i'd have a hard time letting her out myself if she were my baby. i'd be afraid someone would snatch her or just do unspeakable things to her. 

maybe you could also check at the local humane society or shelter to see if anyone has put up a sign for a lost cat.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm going to go out and look tonight for a few minutes with some kibble, provided it doesn't start pouring. It's really been bothering me all day about that cat, I wish I had tried to grab it when it sniffed my fingers... today I remembered that a house on the corner had people move out recently.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, Any word on your Mystery Cat??


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I haven't seen her since. It did rain and was miserable for a couple nights. I didn't feel like pulling weeds the last two nights...so I probably missed her. My husband says he has seen her in the yard a few times as well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahha! You need to put a little food out there!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

We both need to catch these pretty cats and find out if they have owners!! I got a trap for the one at my place. 

I also saw a sleek black cat last night too -- very much feral. I was pretty happy actually, because it might be the one that was coming around last year. I had figured it was dead.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Puddy Cat was in my neighbour's front yard this afternoon. She came straight to me when she heard me. My son was visiting so we played with her for a bit. She ate some freeze dried treats and peed in the middle of my lawn. The neighbours opened their dining room window while she was playing with us and she kept looking up there...not sure why. I can't ask them if she is theirs as they don't speak a word of English and aren't friendly at all.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Puddy Cat was in my neighbour's front yard this afternoon. She came straight to me when she heard me. My son was visiting so we played with her for a bit. She ate some freeze dried treats and peed in the middle of my lawn. The neighbours opened their dining room window while she was playing with us and she kept looking up there...not sure why. I can't ask them if she is theirs as they don't speak a word of English and aren't friendly at all.


sounds strange....if she was looking there....but didn't go right away....maybe she escaped that place cus they were bad to her? and since you say they arent friendly which makes it more suspicious


----------



## roskandy (May 30, 2014)

I hope the cat stays safe! Your area doesn't sound too good for outdoor cats  

She's beauutiful though!


----------

